# questions about 1641



## creekscout (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a cub cadet 1641 with approx. 900 hrs. on it that recently just completely stopped while I was driving along without the mower running. I tried to restart it but the starter is not able to even turn it over. I think something must have let go internally in the engine and would like to check some things to rule out other areas. I would like to disconnect the driveshaft to the hydro to eliminate that as the problem. I think that the 4 allen bolts that are on the engine end of the driveshaft is the best to remove, but I want to be certain if I takeout these bolts that they simply thread into the crankshaft. Someone told me to make sure the electric pto did not lock up, but the pto was not engaged at the time, could that still be possible? Sorry about the long post just looking for some advice.


----------



## auctioneeral (Dec 17, 2011)

mark the driveshaft plate and take the bolts out and try it then.


----------

